# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Τα παντα για το Car audio

## graphist83

Παρακάτω θα σας παραθέσω ένα μέρος από αυτά που εχω μάθει μέσα από  χρόνια τριβής – πώρωσης – ψαξίματος – πειραματισμών στο κομμάτι του  ηχου. Δεν σας το κρύβω είναι το χόμπι μου και εδώ και πολλα ετη το  επάγγελμα μου.(εγκαταστατης ηχητικων σε club, PA, Home Cinema κτλ). Το  παθος αυτό μου εχει αποσπάσει μεγαλα χρηματικά ποσα και σχεδον σιγουρα  θα συνεχισει να το κάνει αυτό μεχρι να παθουν πάρκινσον τα χερια μου και  να μην μπορουν να πατανε κουμπάκια και ρυθμιστικά σε ενισχυτές.

To car audio εγινε αναγκαιως το παθος μου  καθως το αυτοκινητο μου το οδηγω πολλες ωρες ιετε για λογους εργασιας,  ειτε επειδη λατρευω τα ταξιδια. Μιας και λοιπον παω παντου με μουσικη  (ακομα και πεζος) δεν θα μπορουσα να αμελησω το θεμα του αυτοκινητου.

CAR AUDIO

To car audio κατεξοχήν χωριζεται σε 2  κατηγοριες. Α. SPL (Sound Level, Pressure) και B. SQ (Sound Quality). Η  πρωτη αφορα το κοινο που θελει πολύ ισχυρα ηχοσυστηματα. Συνηθως αυτά  που παιρνουν μερος σε διαγωνισμούς φτανουν σε υψος μεγιστης ισχύος και  τα 165 DB Δηλαδη 40DB πανω από το οριο πονου του ανθρώπινου αυτιου.  Πολλοί τους λεμε και καγκουρες. Είναι ένα χομπι όμως και αυτό και για  επιτευχτεί θελει πολύ κοπο, μαστοριά και πανω από όλα αρκετο χρημα. 

Δυστυχώς όμως αυτά τα ηχοσυστηματα παρόλο που παιζουν δυνατα και  αποτελουνται από ακριβα μηχανηματα δυστυχώς είναι καταδικασμένα να εχουν  μετρια ποιοτητα ηχου, χαμηλη πιστοτητα, καθαροτητα και ανάλυση. Στη  πλειοψηφία είναι σκληρα στο ακουσμα και πολύ κουραστικά.

Βεβαια υπαρχει και κοινο που τους αρεσει να ακουει σε υψηλές εντασεις, η να παιρνουν μερος σε διαγωνισμους κτλ. 

Η δευτερη κατηγορια το SQ εχει να κανει αποκλειστικά με την ποιοτητα του  ηχου. (και θα σταθω αρκετα σε αυτην καθως ανηκω σε αυτην κατηγορια  μεχρι το κοκαλο). Εδώ το ζητουμενο είναι η υψηλή υπερπιστότητα του ηχου.  Το ηχητικο αποτελεσμα θα πρεπει να αναπαραγεται με ακρίβεια, πολύ  αναλυση στους σωστους χρονους και στο σωστο υψος, Με λιγα λογια για να  το περιγραψω με απλα λογια, *το σωστό High End SQ επιτυχαίνει το σκοπο  του όταν ο ακροατής κλεισει τα ματια του, θα πρεπει να νιωθει το  συγκρότημα να παιζει ακριβως μπροστα του, σαν να είναι σε live και να  ξεχωριζει το κάθε οργανο με επιτυχια, όπως και στην πραγματικοτητα. Οσο  πιο κοντα πλησιαζει στην αρχικη ηχογράφηση δηλαδη.*


Το εργο του ηχοσυστηματος είναι να αναπαραγει σωστα τις συχνότητες. Τις εχουμε χωρίσει σε 3 κατηγορίες.
Υψηλές: Πιατινια, ψιλές ψιθυριστές φωνες, μεταλλικά τριγωνα κτλ
Μεσαιες: Φωνες, βιολια, κιθαρα, κρουστά, πνευστα
Χαμηλες: kick dryms, beat σε dance κομμάτια, μπασο, μπασαβιόλα, χαμηλες νοτες πιανου, τυμπανα, και μερος των βαριων φωνητικών.

Μετα αναλύονται και σε ενδιάμεσες που συνδυάζουν στοιχεια και 2 κατηγορίες μαζι όπως υψηλομεσαιες, χαμηλομεσαιες κτλ.

ΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΙΑΚΑ ΤΟΥ CAR AUDIO.

ΤΑ ΜΕΓΑΦΩΝΑ.

Ένα μεγάφωνο αποτελείται από το σασι (μεταλλικο η πλαστικο), τον κώνο ο  οποιος πάλλεται και μεταφέρει τα ακουστικά κυματα υπο μορφη αερα, την  ανάρτηση η οποια ενώνει το πανω μερος του κωνου με το σασι, την αραχνη η  οποια ενωνει το κατω μερος του κωνου με το σασι, το πηνειο το οποιο  βρισκεται εσωτερικα στο μεγαφωνο και είναι υπευθυνο για τις  ηλεκτρομαγνητικές κινήσεις του κωνου. Και τελος ο μαγνητης ο οποιος  αλληλεπιδρά με το πηνειο και γινεται αυτό πανω κατω νταβαντουρι.


Τα μεγάφωνα. Χωριζονται σε 3 κατηγοριες: 

* Τα woofer τα οποια αναπαραγουν χαμηλες συχνότητες (μπασα) Υπαρχουν και  τα SUBwoofer τα οποια ειδικεύονται στις πολύ χαμηλες και τις  αναπαράγουν σε υψηλή ένταση.
* Τα Μιdwoofer τα οποια αναπαραγουν μεσαιες συχνότητες
* Τα Tweeter τα οποια αναπαραγουν υψηλες συχνότητες

Τα μεγαφωνα αναγνωριζονται από το μεγεθος τους (διαμετρος) cm η inch. Ένα τυπικο mid είναι πχ 16,5 cm η 6,5 in.
Τα watt τα οποια υποδηλώνουν την ηλεκτρικη κατανάλωση σε ρευμα του  πηνίου από τον ενισχυτή. Συνηθως από αυτά κρινουμε και την ικανοτητα του  μεγαφωνου για το ποσο δυνατα αναπαραγει *αλλα αυτό δεν είναι παντα απολυτο. Είναι πολλα μεγαφωνα 60W που βγαζουν 20 και 30 DB SPL παραπανω από μεγαφωνα 100W*.
Τα Watt που πρεπει να ξερουμε είναι τα εξης, Τα RMS μετρημενο δηλαδη 20 –  20.000Hz (Ανθρώπινο ακουστικο οριο) τα πραγματικα watt στην αργκό. Και  τελος τα Max Watt τα οποια υποδηλωνουν την μεγιστη στιγμιαία ισχυ που  μπορει να δεχτει το μεγαφωνο λιγο πριν καταστραφει (καει) το πηνιο του.  Τα καλα μεγαφωνα δεν κρινονται από τα W αλλα από την ποιοτητα υλικων και  το σχεδιασμο τους. Αυτά κρινουν και το τελικο αποτελεσμα και την  ποιοτητα.

Καλα μεγαφωνα θεωρουνται τα: Seas, Scanspeac, VIFA, Rainbow, Eton, Focal, Morel, DLS, Peerless (πιο κοινα και φθηνα), Helix.

ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΕΣ

Το εργο του ενισχυτη είναι να λαβει ένα σημα χαμηλης σταθμης και να το  ενισχύσει. Ο καλος ενισχυτής πρεπει το σημα όπως το ελαβε ετσι και να το  ενισχύσει σε οποιες σταθμες του ζητησουμε. Ο ενισχυτης ο οποιος εχει  την ιδια αποδοση σε ποιοτητα σε χαμηλες εντασεις και σε υψηλες θεωρείται  ιδανικός. Δεν είναι ευκολο όμως.

Αυτοι αποτελούνται από τροφοδοτικο, transistor ανόρθωσης, πυκνωτές που  αποθηκεύουν φορτία, και μια σειρα από εξαρτηματα που αναλαμβάνουν χρεη  crossover, EQ, ρυθμιστικών κτλ.
Αυτά τα εξαρτηματα χωριζονται σε ποιοτητες, οσο πιο καλα εξαρτηματα εχει  ενας ενισχυτης και πολυπλοκο σχεδιασμο τοσο πιο καλα ακούγεται, τοσο  πιο….ακριβος είναι. Ασχετα με τα watt που διαθέτει. *Μην  συγκινηστε με αριθμους.. 65 με 70 W ενός καλοσχεδιασμένου ενισχυτη που  δεν παραμορφώνει μεχρι την κορυφη του, φτανουν και περισσεύουν, μεσα  στην καμπινα ενός αυτοκινητου να σας ταξιδεψουν σε club εντάσεις χωρις  το μουσικο αποτελεσμα να χασει την διαφάνεια του.
*
Οι ενισχυτες χωριζονται σε κατηγοριες. Τις κλάσεις: δεν θα τις αναλυσω  παρα μονο εάν καποιος θελει να μαθει καθως θα κουραστείτε.
Κλαση Α
Κλαση ΑB
Κλαση D
Η Α είναι η καλύτεροι σε ποιότητα, οι AB οι πιο συνηθισμένοι.

Χαρακτηριστικά τα οποια προσεχουμε στους ενισχυτές είναι ο λογος σήματος  προς θορυβο, η δυναμική περιοχη, To damping factor, η ικανότητα  τροφοδοτικού στην μείωση της ωμικης αντιστασης κτλ.

Καλοι ενισχυτες είναι Brax, Helix, Audison, Eton, ESX, Phase Evollution, κτλ

ΠΗΓΗ

Εννοώντας πηγη λεμε το Ράδιο σιντι. Είναι η καρδια του συστήματος. Από  εκει ξεκινανε όλα. Εδώ η ποιοτητα της, οι χροιες, τα ρυθμιστικα της,  είναι υπευθυνα για το αποτελεσμα που θα φτασει στα αυτια μας.

Η πηγες αποτελουνται από διαφορα τμηματα, 
1. το Transport (οδηγος αναγνωσης CD), η ποιοτητα του παιζει ρολο στο  ποσο καλα θα αναγνωστεί η πληροφορία χωρις κοψίματα, πηδήματα κτλ. Εκει  κοντα ακολουθει και το τμημα του DAC που μετατρέπει το ψηφιακο σημα σε  αναλογικο και κανει και την δειγματοληψία σε bit. Υπάρχουν πολλοί καλοί  οπως Burr Brown, Αnalog Denices κτλ. 

2. EQ. Αυτό τμημα αναλαμβανει να παρει το καθαρο αναλογικο σημα και να  το αναλυσει, να το φιλτράρει συμφωνα με τις απαιτησεις των μεγαφωνων.  Ενα καλο EQ μεταμορφώνει τον ηχο και είναι απαραιτητο για να παρουμε  σωστο αποτελεσμα. Οσο πιο πλουσιο είναι πχ 24 περιοχων, με πολλα φιλτρα  αποκοπης, χρονικες διορθώσεις, DSP, Q factors, compressors κτλ. 
Όλα αυτά τα ζηταει ο ιδιαιτερος χωρος του αυτοκινητου που εχει συνηθως  δυσκολες θεσεις στα μεγαφωνα με μεγαλες αποστασεις mid, tweeter, sub.  Όλα αυτά πρεπει να ματσαριστουν σωστα και να ελεχθουν και οι ανακλασεις  από τον σχετικα ανωμαλο χωρο του αυτοκινητου σε σχημα.

3. Τελικο σταδιο ενισχυσης. Αυτό το κομματι είναι και το τελευταιο.  Παιρνει το καθαρο επεξεργασμενο σημα το ενισχύει και το αποστέλλει στα  μεγαφωνα. Οι ενισχυτες όμως αυτοι λογω πολύ μικρου μεγεθους αλλα και  οικονομιας υλικων δεν είναι σε θεση να δωσουν αξιοπρεπές αποτελεσμα. Για  αυτό και τους καταργουμε και τοποθετουμε αλλους εξωτερικους ανώτερους.  Βασικη προιυποθεση η πηγη μας να εχει καλες και ποιοτικές εξοδους  προενισχυσης (RCA) ετσι ώστε να υφίσταται η συνδεση του ενισχυτη.

Για την ιστορια μια καλη πηγη με ενισχυτη 4 Χ 50W Αναφερεται σε max ισχυ  όχι RMS σε 14,4V μετρηση. Στην πραξη η ισχυς αυτή συγκρινόμενη με αυτην  των εξωτερικών ενισχυτων αντιστοιχει σε περιπου 4 Χ 12W RMS. Τον  καταργεις για δεν τον καταργεις τοτε.. 

Καλες πηγες είναι οι Pioneer, Alpine, Denon, JVC. Ολες οι άλλες ειδικα  κινεζικες κτλ από καταλαβαίνετε εχουν κανει οικονομια σε όλα αυτά που  ανέλυσα παραπανω για αυτό και βγαινουν τοσο φθηνες και δελεαστικές.  Ακομα και εάν σας ικανοποιει ο ηχος τους. Ακουστε ανα καλο setup με  σοβαρη πηγη και ισως…να αλλαξετε γνωμη.

CROSSOVER

Η αλλιως συχνοδιαχωριστης. Αυτό το εξαρτημα αναλαμβάνει να ξεχωρισει τις  συχνότητες και τις στειλει στο κατάλληλο μεγάφωνο το οποιο θα πρέπει να  τις αναπαραγει. Πχ κοβει τις μεσοχαμηλες και στελνει μονο υψηλές σε ένα  Tweeter. Αντίστοιχα το ιδιο και για τα αλλα μεγαφωνα που αναλογα τις  προδιαγραφες τους πρεπει να παρουν και το σωστο σημα προς αναπαραγωγη,  Crossover συνηθως εχουν οι πηγες. Οι φθηνες εχουν φτωχα σε ρυθμισεις ενώ  οι εξελιγμενες δινουν καλυτερα αποτελεσματα αλλα είναι ακριβοτερες κατά  πολύ. Βασικο κομματι crossover εχουν και οι περισσοτεροι ενισχυτες.

ΕΠΕΞΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΣ ΣΗΜΑΤΟΣ

Αυτή η συσκευη αναλαμβανει Το λεγομενο DSP. Επεξεργάζεται το ηχητικο  σημα με πιο επαγγελματικές ρυθμισεις. Εχουν ακομα και χρονικη διορθωση η  οποια μας δινει την αισθηση ότι τα οργανα παιζουν ακριβως εμπρος μας  ακομα και εάν τα μεγαφωνα είναι στα ποδια μας (πχ στο δικο μου  αυτοκινητο). Εχουν EQ πολλων περιοχων και μπορουν ένα φτωχο σημα να το  εμπλουτίσουν και το επεξεργαστούν εκ νέου. Συνίσταται η αγορα του σε  περίπτωση απαιτητικού χρηστη η από ατομα που δεν θελουν να ξεφορτωθούν  την εργοστασιακη τους πηγη.


Ένα καλο car audio λοιπον αποτελειται από  μια καλη πηγη, ένα σετ μεγαφωνων που οσο καλυτερα αναλυει τις  συχνότητες τοσο πιο ρεαλιστικά θα φτασει το αποτελεσμα στα αυτια μας. Το  ιδανικο είναι το 3 δρομο Tweeter, Mid, Midbass. Αλλα θελει χωρο στο  ταμπλο και συνηθως κατασκευες. Ειναι ακριβη υλοποίηση και  την τολμουν  μονο οι αυστηροι με την ποιοτητα. Συνηθως το 90% βαζει 2δρομο tweeter,  midwoofer, Με ιδανικη θεση το midwoofer ψηλα στην πορτα και το tweeter  στο υψος των αυτιων. Ετσι η μουσικη σκηνη θα ακούγεται  οσο το δυνατον  μπροστα μας και όχι από κατω μας.
Ενας καλος ενισχυτης να τα οδηγησει όλα αυτά καθως το καβουρδιστηρι που εχει μεσα η πηγη δεν αρκει.
Τελος γιατι όχι και ένα subwoofer το οποιο θα συμπληρωνει τις  μεταβατικες δυναμικες και θα δινει λιγο χρωμα και εντυπωσιασμο στα πολύ  δυνατα κομματια. Σε καμια περιπτωση το subwoofer δεν χρησιμευει για να  κανει σαματα. Αυτό ανακαλύφθηκε μετα. Απλα εάν ρυθμιστει σωστα το sub,  συμπληρωνει συχνότητες που δεν γινεται εκ των πραγματων να αναπαραχθέν  τα απο τα μεγαφωνα μας. Περαν αυτου τα απελάσει και από το φορτιο των  πολύ χαμηλών και μας δινει την δυνατοτητα να παιξουμε και λιγο πιο  δυνατα.



Όλα αυτά λοιπον πρεπει να επιλεχτουν σωστα, να εγκατασταθούν σωστά, και  πολύ βασικο να ρυθμιστούν σωστα. Αυτό είναι το κλειδι για να  μεταμορφωθεί το αυτοκίνητο μας σε ένα χωρο μουσικής απόλαυσης σε άλλη  διάσταση, μην ξεχναμε τα οδηγούμε συνεχεια, τρωμε κινηση, κανουμε  ταξιδια, παμε βολτες για να χαλαρώσουμε, να ξεσπάσουμε, όλα αυτά  φανταστειτε τα χωρις μουσική… Οσοι μπορειτε τοτε διαβασατε τσαμπα το  αρθρο.


Φιλικά Μάριος

----------


## ikaros1978

Μαριε αψογος!!!χρησιμα ολα οσα ειπες

ΥΓ εγω που εχω kenwood ..ειμαι εξω απο τα καλα??  :frown:

----------


## graphist83

Τα Kenwood δεν διακρινονται για τις χροιες τους χωρις να ειναι κακα. Μαλιστα ειναι και πολυ ανθεκτικες κατασκευες με πολυ μικρο ποσοστο αστοχιας. Απλα ηχητικα ειναι ψιλο αδιαφορα στο HI-END.

----------


## JOUN

> το σωστό High End SQ επιτυχαίνει το σκοπο  του όταν ο ακροατής κλεισει τα ματια του, θα πρεπει να νιωθει το  συγκρότημα να παιζει ακριβως μπροστα του, σαν να είναι σε live και να  ξεχωριζει το κάθε οργανο με επιτυχια, όπως και στην πραγματικοτητα. Οσο  πιο κοντα πλησιαζει στην αρχικη ηχογράφηση δηλαδη.



Συγνωμη αλλα ειναι ποτε δυνατον να γινει αυτο μεσα στον χωρο του αυτοκινητου;Οτι επεξεργαστη και να εχεις μου φαινεται απλως αδυνατο.Μπορεις να ακους δυνατα,χωρις παραμορφωση κλπ αλλα να ξεχωρισεις τις θεσεις των οργανων(ποιων οργανων;Μονο σε κλασικη μουσικη υφισταται κατι τετοιο) δεν το βλεπω.
Εδω σε συστηματα σπιτιου και για να το πετυχεις αυτο θελει ψαξιμο..Δεν μιλαω για κοστος γιατι εξυπακουεται οτι ειναι μεγαλο..

----------


## graphist83

> Συγνωμη αλλα ειναι ποτε δυνατον να γινει αυτο μεσα στον χωρο του αυτοκινητου;Οτι επεξεργαστη και να εχεις μου φαινεται απλως αδυνατο.Μπορεις να ακους δυνατα,χωρις παραμορφωση κλπ αλλα να ξεχωρισεις τις θεσεις των οργανων(ποιων οργανων;Μονο σε κλασικη μουσικη υφισταται κατι τετοιο) δεν το βλεπω.
> Εδω σε συστηματα σπιτιου και για να το πετυχεις αυτο θελει ψαξιμο..Δεν μιλαω για κοστος γιατι εξυπακουεται οτι ειναι μεγαλο..



Καταρχας ποτε δεν ανεφερα οτι μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε Hi-End συστημα σπιτιου με οποιαδηποτε υλοποιηση σε αυτοκινητο. Παραυτα μπορουμε να επιτύχουμε εξαιρετικα αποτελεσματα χρησιμοποιωντας πχ ενα 3 δρομο σετ, οδηγουμενο ενεργα απο απο digital DSP με time alighnment κτλ. Οι τεχνολογίες στο χωρο του car audio εχουν προχωρισει πολυ φιλε μου. Οι πιο απαιτητικοι κανουν και πολυεστερικες κατασκευες στο ταμπλο με σκοπο να εχουν τα μεγαφωνα εμπρός τους. Ολα αυτα για επίτευξή σωστου imaging. Πχ υπαρχει παραδειγμα ενα primera ενος πρωταθλητη sq στην ΕΜΜΑ. (κοστος setup περι τα 10.800 ευρω!!)

Τα οργανα μπορουν να ξεχωριζουν σε ενα σωστο setup που ειναι το παραλογο, σε κλασσικη, σε rock μουσικη, σε εντεχνα κομματια. σε τζαζ υπαρχουν συνηθως πολλα οργανα. Τωρα εαν αναφερεστε σε beat κομματια η ελληνικο γαβ γαβ  τοτε ναι θα αποδεχτώ το γεγονος οτι ο διαχωρισμος ειναι δυσκολος. Οσο για το κοστος ναι συμφωνώ και στις 2 περιπτωσεις ισχυει ο κανόνας Hi-End = ακριβο.

----------


## graphist83

Πχ δειτε ενα καλο setup 3 τρομο ενεργο με κατασκευη για front imaging με τα focal utopia be.



Θα ανεβασω και αλλες κατασκευες με specs εαν θελετε.

----------


## elettronica

> Τα οργανα μπορουν να ξεχωριζουν σε ενα σωστο setup που ειναι το παραλογο, σε κλασσικη, σε rock μουσικη, σε εντεχνα κομματια. σε τζαζ υπαρχουν συνηθως πολλα οργανα. Τωρα εαν αναφερεστε σε beat κομματια η ελληνικο γαβ γαβ τοτε ναι θα αποδεχτώ το γεγονος οτι ο διαχωρισμος ειναι δυσκολος. Οσο για το κοστος ναι συμφωνώ και στις 2 περιπτωσεις ισχυει ο κανόνας Hi-End = ακριβο.



Θα  συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο graphist83  
έκανα κατασκευές ηχοσυστημάτων  σε αυτοκίνητα από το 92 έως και το 98 που τα παράτησα .
για να πετύχεις αυτό που περιγράφει ο graphist83 τότε χωρίς τα σημερινά καλούδια ήταν άθλος . Ατελείωτες ώρες με ένα spectrum analyzer που το είχα πληρώσει ούτε και θυμάμαι (προτιμάω να μην θυμάμαι ) δοκίμαζες ατελείωτες θέσεις μεγαφώνων και κλίσεις κάνοντας απίστευτες κατασκευές  παρεμβαίνοντας αισθητικά  και χρηστικά στο όχημα για να καταφέρεις ένα αποδεκτό sq

----------


## TeslaCoil

Ωραια ολα αυτα!! 
αλλα αν θελω να εχω ενα ποιοτικα καλο αποτελεσμα και οχι τελειο!! Hi End δηλαδη

πως μπορω με ενα απλο radio cd mp3 οχι τελειος μαπα
αλλα ενα οικονομικο μοντελο να πετυχω καλη ποιοτητα για να ακουω μουσικη!!
rock κλασικη εντεχνο μπαλαντες jazz κλπ

σε αποδεκτο επιπεδο για το μεσο ακροατη!!

μπορω να βαλω ενα φιλτρο σε ηχεια 3 δρομων για καθε καναλι ενω μου δινει 4Χ50 W rms  τι προτινετε? πως να ψαξω για ηχεια φιλτρα κλπ

Δηλαδη να εκμεταλλευτώ αυτο που εχω και ειμαι ευχαριστημένος αλλα να βγαζει το maxium αποτελεσμα για τα κυβικά του!!

----------


## graphist83

Με ενα επώνυμο rcd εστω και οικονομική σειρα και με ενα καλο σετ μεγαφώνων, κατα προτιμηση διαιρούμενα μπορουμε να πετυχουμε αξιοπρεπή αποτελέσματα. Το παν ειναι το που θα τοποθετηθουν τα μεγαφωνα. Ανάλογα το αυτοκινητο πράττουμε αναλογα. Στο μελλον η τοποθέτηση ενος απλου ενισχυτή θα βελτιώσει κατα πολυ το αποτέλεσμα. Φιλτρα δεν χρειάζεσαι παρέχουν τα μεγάφωνα συνήθως έτοιμα παθητικά crossover.

----------


## Leonardo

Πολυ καλο ποστ και πολυ χρησιμα ολα αυτα που ειπες!

----------


## potis1980

έχω βρει αυτό το site, είναι το www.3-s.gr. Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει αν πρέπει να πάω σε λύση τύπου car multimedia (π.χ τέτοιου είδους προϊόντα: http://3-s.gr/result.php?maincat_id=16&subcat_id=90) ή πρέπει να πάω σε πιο παραδοσιακές λύσεις, όπως πιο λιτά ηχοσυστήματα αυτοκινήτου:  http://3-s.gr/result.php?maincat_id=3&subcat_id=57
Δηλαδή, ράδιο cd ή multimedia για αυτοκίνητο;

----------


## eddie-2

τη γνώμη σας για αυτό εδώ;
https://www.skroutz.gr/s/291646/Feli...ount_favorites

----------

